

How Magicians Protect Their Tricks -- One Take on IP of Ideas - karzeem
http://www.slate.com/id/2175616/nav/tap3/

======
mynameishere
IP theft is rampant in comedy circles, evidentally:

[http://www.radaronline.com/from-the-
magazine/2007/02/take_th...](http://www.radaronline.com/from-the-
magazine/2007/02/take_the_funny_and_run_1.php)

~~~
karzeem
Yeah, that's a great parallel to draw. In comedy, and writing in general,
subconscious plagarism can be a big problem. Sometimes I get very proud of
myself for coming up with a clever turn of phrase, only to remember that I
read it somewhere a few days before.

